# Tren is king - progress with pics



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 15, 2012)

Just tren?! Any test or growth? That's quite a difference!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

Let's see the wheels Benjamin! Shoulders look killer bro


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 15, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> Just tren?! Any test or growth? That's quite a difference!



yeah yeah, what's your cycle look like?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

even more impressive with the side by side comparison.. Nice work.  

X2  let's see some leg


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> Just tren?! Any test or growth? That's quite a difference!


cycle is 2ml prop/1ml tren eod. No growth. Too rich for my tastes lol


D-Lats said:


> Let's see the wheels Benjamin! Shoulders look killer bro


I'll get some up at the end of this. Kind of just rolled out of bed and had the wife snap this. Didn't really think about wheels.


msumuscle said:


> yeah yeah, what's your cycle look like?


See first reply


Pittsburgh63 said:


> even more impressive with the side by side comparison.. Nice work.
> 
> X2  let's see some leg


What legs? lol.


----------



## dawun (Mar 15, 2012)

Very good bigbenj. Cycle lenght? And no additional stuff,methandienone, stanozolol tabs?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you workout our just abuse gear?
Welcome back D


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank bro I was put on reserve for a bit benji does a lot of zoomba.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

dawun said:


> Very good bigbenj. Cycle lenght? And no additional stuff,methandienone, stanozolol tabs?


It's a 10 week cycle. I have 4 weeks left. Will be throwing in winstrol for the last three weeks. As of now, just the test and tren.


Little Guy said:


> Do you workout our just abuse gear?
> Welcome back D


Both. It's a beautiful combination =)


D-Lats said:


> Thank bro I was put on reserve for a bit benji does a lot of zoomba.


haha


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 15, 2012)

Very impressive results!


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 15, 2012)

Ben- looks really good!  I decided to go with my original cycle this time- test and Eq.  Well... I'm telling you I guess I've changed- I'm going to dump the Eq and get back on the Tren- I always felt great on it with no sides (other than the ones I wanted)


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


>


awesome I want some


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 15, 2012)

jesus christ bro, what's the weight difference in those pics?


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 15, 2012)

Shoulders are massive


----------



## littlekev (Mar 15, 2012)

Very impressive Ben, Looks like diet was strict, any clen or t3??  Either way very well done!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice work ben! Can't wait to get back on tren myself.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> Very impressive results!


Thanks


BigMikeCO said:


> Ben- looks really good!  I decided to go with my original cycle this time- test and Eq.  Well... I'm telling you I guess I've changed- I'm going to dump the Eq and get back on the Tren- I always felt great on it with no sides (other than the ones I wanted)


Atta boy!


ctr10 said:


> awesome I want some


Get some then! haha


Digitalash said:


> jesus christ bro, what's the weight difference in those pics?


I started at 190, I'm around 200 now, with a good amount of recomp.


ctr10 said:


> Shoulders are massive


Thanks. I've been trying to grow wider.


littlekev said:


> Very impressive Ben, Looks like diet was strict, any clen or t3??  Either way very well done!


Used a little clen, not much though. Just started the eca stack last week.


SloppyJ said:


> Nice work ben! Can't wait to get back on tren myself.


It's a love/hate relationship.


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 15, 2012)

what was your diet and training like?

did you do the same amount of calories everyday?

what was your training? high reps or low?


jealous~ 

keep up the good work


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

Everything varied. Diet, training, injecting. All of it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2012)

Great progress Ben, you did a very nice job in your recomp.


----------



## GFR (Mar 15, 2012)

Hard to tell when you have two totally different types of poses, and one is full body the other a close up. plus the lighting is a drastic change, cold in the befores, pumped in the afters.

Nice changes but not a very honest way to represent them IMO.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 15, 2012)

still small 













































































just kidding looking way better then you did at the end of our h2h comp and you still got 4 more weeks, fuck bro that gear is the real deal


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Hard to tell when you have two totally different types of poses, and one is full body the other a close up. plus the lighting is a drastic change, cold in the befores, pumped in the afters.
> 
> Nice changes but not a very honest way to represent them IMO.



I'm cold in both pics. Other than that, I think you're on to my game...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

....and thanks, fellas.
The gear is VERY good.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 15, 2012)

4 weeks left and you changed like that already!?  Damn man, great job.  Can't wait to see what these last 4 weeks will do.  I'm not real educated in winny but does that cut bf down?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

It'll be really hard on your joints. What dose are you planning on running?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

The winny will help me dry out and tighten up some.

For the dose, I'm starting at 100mg, and seeing how it goes. When I ran it at 50mg for the Z comp, I didn't feel shit. People told me how great it is, but I got nothing out it. Could be I needed more, could have been the gear.

I'll know soon enough, when I start that hefty dose.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> cycle is 2ml prop/1ml tren eod. No growth. Too rich for my tastes loll.



Good work. Try flipping the doses . . OSL-style


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 16, 2012)

Great job!!!!!!!!!!!! What brand(lab) Tren? Shoulders are massive compared to the first pic.


----------



## snipercraft (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazing  job!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawun (Mar 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The winny will help me dry out and tighten up some.
> 
> For the dose, I'm starting at 100mg, and seeing how it goes. When I ran it at 50mg for the Z comp, I didn't feel shit. People told me how great it is, but I got nothing out it. Could be I needed more, could have been the gear.
> 
> I'll know soon enough, when I start that hefty dose.



injectable winy or tablets?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you post your exact diet?

Btw, great results bro!


----------



## jimm (Mar 17, 2012)

love me some tren


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Good work. Try flipping the doses . . OSL-style


I will next time =)


Caretaker said:


> Great job!!!!!!!!!!!! What brand(lab) Tren? Shoulders are massive compared to the first pic.


Parsifal Pharmaceuticals. Thanks for the shoulder compliment. Been working really hard to bring them up. Here is my transformation journal:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/p...ll-bent-destruction-parsifal-contest-log.html
You can see the work we did for shoulders last session


snipercraft said:


> Amazing  job!!!!!!!!


Thank you


dawun said:


> injectable winy or tablets?


Tabs.


Night_Wolf said:


> Can you post your exact diet?
> 
> Btw, great results bro!


Never had an exact diet. Was just ground turkey and protein shakes, but I got tired of that, and to be completely honest, I eat pizza almost every day, dinner is what the wife makes, and pbnj with a glass of milk before bed. Not going to bullshit you guys and say I ate blah blah blah every day. That's how its been.


jimm said:


> love me some tren


I heard that! haha


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 17, 2012)

Holy shit, now thats progress!


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 19, 2012)

It sounds like you did not "track" your diet extremely close...?  but if there was a lot of recomp involved in this,.....did you just try and eat at about maintenance?

great work by the way....pars is the man


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 19, 2012)

I tried to stay around 1800-2000 cals a day.


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 20, 2012)

Never tried tren.. Pros/cons?

(may have done tren, back in the astealth days sent me test but i think it was tren)


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 20, 2012)

Tren for the win.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 20, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> Never tried tren.. Pros/cons?
> 
> (may have done tren, back in the astealth days sent me test but i think it was tren)


Pros: Everything
Cons: None


Big Pimpin said:


> Tren for the win.


yessir!


----------

